# Hydrofarm Quantum PAR Meter -- any good?



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

That is highly unlikely to have a waterproof sensor, because it is made for terrestrial plantings. It should work fine if you use in out in the air. But, you can use a $15 lux meter, from Ebay, with a slight modification, and it will probably work almost as well, certainly as well as it needs to for our use. See http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=509705


----------



## Sugarcat (Jan 24, 2014)

Ah, yes, that seems rather obvious now. I guess that's what happens when I'm doing research at 2:30 in the morning. Thank you for the input! I just read through the DIY thread you linked...intriguing! Your knowledge of this stuff blows me away. I have a question but I'll post it over on that thread.


----------

